# Had to put my 2 and a half year old golden down



## mojobean (Jan 6, 2008)

Dont know if anyone remembers me but i put pictures on about a year and a bit ago trying to figure out what the lump on my golden's head was.
Well the vet had lanced it. Puss came out and she was fine till 2 months ago when it came back but this time rock hard. Then it grew. The lump was on the forehead between the eyes. Well test after test and a ct scan finally she was diagnosed with multitubular skull tumor. It extended to the brain pushed on both eyes, all the way to the back of the head and down one nostril.
She never got aggresive or seizured. And was deemed untreatable because of the massive size.
I finally put her down yesterday. 2 and a half years old.
Never had my vetrinarians heard of such an aggresive tumor in a young dog. It made it so hard to believe.
So please cheerish your time with your goldens cause it may be taken from you earlier than you expect.
Take care. God Bless.

Deanna....Tika's mom.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Every moment is a blessing...


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm so so sorry about the loss of your golden. It's hard for everyone, but it always seems a little bit harder when your friend is so young. Rest in peace Tika.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We lost a 2 1/2 year old years ago. It's so cruel to lose them so young.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry....I think I do vaguely remember...I joined right after you, in early Feb. My heart goes out to you at this terrible time.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

gosh, so sorry. Hugs to you


----------



## Sams Mom (Jun 4, 2009)

They are so much a part of our lives. All of us who have lost our good canine friends can feel your loss. So, so sorry.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry, it truly isn't fair, she was much to young to leave.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss... it's never easy, especially with one so young.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

My deepest condolences for your devastating loss. 2 1/2 is much too young, she was just a baby.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. Losing one at such a young age is especially difficult.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry-it is always hard to lose them but especially hard when they are so young.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for this loss. Please know Tika runs and plays at the Bridge and is in good company. She'll await the reunion with you and be there to greet you.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

I am so sorry. That's really sad. 
(((hugs)))


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

How heartbreaking to hear this. So sorry.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Deanna, my heart goes out to you. I'm crying with you. 

God Bless you.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

So sorry - no words can heal your pain, but hope good memories help.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Omigosh that is way too young. So very very sorry for your tragic loss of your boy. Having lost goldens in the past I know full well the pain you are feeling right now. Wish I had words that would ease that pain but alas only time will heal those wounds. I can tell you from experience that golden puppy kisses really do do wonders though.


----------



## Darcy (May 7, 2009)

My heart goes out to you, it truly is heart breaking to loose a loved one.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry! My heart bleeds for you, how devasting!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, I am so sorry. We had a dog in our rescue who had exactly the same thing, but she was 6-7. 2 years old is so young. My heart breaks for you!


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

I am so sorry. May your pain be eased soon. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im so very sorry for your loss....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh Deanna, I am so very sorry to hear of your loss. Cherish your memories of her and know you did what was best for her.


----------



## khoch4 (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am terribly sorry for your loss - it is so hard to say goodbye to one so early.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I had a lump in my throat reading about how you lost your youngster. I am so very sorry.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I know how painful it is to put them down so young.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Tika. Cancer is such a horrible disease and it seems especially so to be so aggressive in one so young.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I remember your post about the lump because Brooks had something similar in a similar area around that time.
I am so sorry for your loss of your young dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Deanna*

Deanna:

I am so very sorry about Tika.

How awful for you.


----------



## sunshinesmom (Sep 24, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I've lost 3 wonderful Goldens to cancer. I am hugging and kissing my Carson and Summer right now.
Sweet Riley is at the bridge - he's so very friendly and will watch out for your Tika.
Chris


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I am so very very sorry for the heartbreaking loss of your dear friend.


----------



## GolddogGus (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss . . . may your memories of her comfort you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no... I'm so very sorry. Two is way too young. Hugs to you and Godspeed sweet Tika.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

What a strange, confusing way to lose a dog. I'm so, so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

We're truly sorry for your loss. Having been in your situation just a few weeks ago, it is undoubtedly very, very difficult to lose your girl at such a young age.

Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Deanna, I'm so sorry about your loss.
Know my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

my heart breaks for you, too


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

i am very sorry and sad to hear that you have had to go through this....so heartbreaking.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I do remember you and your story. Such a tragic loss at a young age. I am so sorry. Know that she is telling every dog at the bridge what a great Mom she has and how much loved was given to her while she was with you. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. Lately there seems to be a rash of very young dogs here losin thir lives to cancer. I lost my girl, KayCee to cancer May 25, 2008 but at least I had her til she was 8 yrs. 9 months old.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Deanna, my heart goes out to you for the loss of your youngster. There are no words to describe this heartbreak. Godspeed, Tika, have fun with our great pack at the Bridge.


----------



## Turbo22 (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry...


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I am very sorry for your loss. We always say it's too soon, but at Tika's age, just so, so sad.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss of your little girl. That is heartbreaking. My thoughts are with you, BJ


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

so so sorry for your loss 
sleep well Tika


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss, to lose them at any age is hard enough but to lose such a youngster is devestating.


----------



## mojobean (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank You all so much for the kind thoughts and heartfelt wishes.
The pain is immense and the only thing that gets me through the day is knowing that she is without pain. I love her and miss her so much.
The last month or so when i would take her to the park her head was shaved because of the biopsies and the other dogs would come up briefly and smell her and run away. Thay say their is a distinct odour with cancer. Most people would turn away as well it was the brave few that would pet her and ask what happened.
She would stand their tail wagging with a happy, be my friend,look and as the dogs and people ignored her I would cry and feel so bad for her.
Seeing all of you that have come forward with love and compassion I know she is happy that you have all acknowledged her.
Thank you again so so much.

God bless all of you.
Tika thanks you all as well.

Deanna....Tika's mom.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Deanna.....I am so very sorry for your loss. It is just so sad and unfair, when Cancer takes our best friends a any age, but especially so young. I lost my Golden boy Jake, just two weeks short of his 6th birthday, and he seemed so very young. I am so sorry for your pain and sadness. Run and play with all the others at the Bridge sweet Tika, where you now are well once again.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I am so sorry for the pain and heartache I know you must feel. I'm sure your Tika felt and appreciated all the love and care you had for her.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

I too am very, very sorry for your immense loss.

We also lost a very young golden (13 months old) and can understand your feeling of unfairness because of how young she was. 

Our Bailey had myasthenia gravis, we tried everything that we could for her and she was an EXCELLENT patient, but she just had a bad case of it. Ultimately, the kindest thing for her was the most difficult thing...

Again, we are sorry...


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

mojobean said:


> Dont know if anyone remembers me but i put pictures on about a year and a bit ago trying to figure out what the lump on my golden's head was.
> Well the vet had lanced it. Puss came out and she was fine till 2 months ago when it came back but this time rock hard. Then it grew. The lump was on the forehead between the eyes. Well test after test and a ct scan finally she was diagnosed with multitubular skull tumor. It extended to the brain pushed on both eyes, all the way to the back of the head and down one nostril.
> She never got aggresive or seizured. And was deemed untreatable because of the massive size.
> I finally put her down yesterday. 2 and a half years old.
> ...


Please accept my deepest sympathy for your loss. I also lost a 2 1/2 Golden boy named Tucker. He had osteosarcoma behind his right eye. I noticed his eye protruding when he was about 2 and my vet said not to worry about it. Six months later he was getting xrayed in prep for a root canal and they found the tumor. It was a nasty, agressive form of cancer.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, I remember your post. So sorry for your loss, so sad and it's just too cruel to lose them so young.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh my, how tragic for such a young dog. My heartfelt sympathies to you on your loss. Prayers for you coming from Australia.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is never easy but especially difficult when they are so young.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. So young. I know your pain we lost our girl Daisy at the age of 3 1/2 years old to an aggressive Lymphoma Cancer. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Tika. How heartbreaking and so very young. My prayers are with you.


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. And many thanks for your thoughtful reminder to all, that we should love and treasure every moment we have with our furkids. Take care.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss

Run Free and sleep softly Tika


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

Deanna,
So sorry for your loss. Such a young dog too. Im thinking of you.
You are right, we never know when our pets will leave us.
Yvette


----------



## mojobean (Jan 6, 2008)

Everyone here is so wonderful. Again thank you all. The love is appreciated by myself and Tika.
Enjoy your time with your goldens and all pets.
I love Goldens but am leary on ever getting another one.
I truly believe they are the best breed ever but to each our own.
4 days my angel and it does not get any easier. Love you Tika girl. My Angel.
Momma loves you so much and her heart saddens when she remembers your final moments. 
The people here have a love for dogs that is above most and they have made momma feel better. Take care baby girl. I will see you someday in the future.

Thank you all and good night.
God Bless.


Deanna....Tika's mom.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

My heart is just breaking for you. I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet Tika.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

So sorry about your loss!!! As a dog mother of a 2 1/2 yr old golden, it is WAY too soon. Know in your heart she had a good life, and she is not in any pain. 

So sorry!


----------



## slechner (Sep 5, 2008)

I lost my first dog very young and it was the worst thing that ever happened to me. I know time will be your friend in healing and wish you all good things.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Very Sorry*

So very sorry about your baby.

Life is JUST so unfair, but your Golden will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------

